# Things that make you think



## joy17782 (Jul 11, 2008)

i pulled up too the atm today and i notice they have brale, blind people alphabet, on the keys, i thought what the hell is a blind person driveing up too a drive thru atm and is there more of this crazy stuff out there? if so let me know , or lets get a thread started about what makes us say . huh ????


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2008)

I think the late great George Carlin had a few of these. Like why are there locks on the doors of stores that are open for 24 hours?


----------



## joy17782 (Jul 11, 2008)

yeap he sure did !!!!! and you know that guy was great!!!! all and this one why on elevators do they say max lift 1500 pounds! like i know everyones weight, you can always guess and then if a really big person gets on do you get the hell off fast


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 12, 2008)

I always loved the wheelchair-accessable bathroom stalls on the second floor of a building with no elevators. Now, that's gotta be classified as "cruel and unusual", forcing a wheelchair-bound person to negotiate a flight (or two) of stairs to use the potty!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 12, 2008)

I read something yesterday about applications for an air traffic controller being available in braille! 


> An airport advertised for an air traffic controller with good vision, but said applicants could use a Braille form to apply.
> 
> The website for St Mary's Airport, on the Isles of Scilly, says controllers need to be able to observe changing weather conditions as their work "is not over-dependant upon very costly and sophisticated electronic equipment".
> 
> ...



I am all for giving people with handicaps, or challenges, opportunities for jobs. BUT when it is a job like ATC, we have to think it through.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah that does seem a bit over the top.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 12, 2008)

I ain't bookin a flight to a place where the ATC is blind. No offense, but....common sense is still legal, isn't it?


Another one I love (pointed out by a friend who had a bottle): on a bottle of children's aspirin, "Do Not Operate Heavy Machinery After Taking". ....and we have a problem with three-year-olds running the skycrane?


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 12, 2008)

evangilder said:


> I read something yesterday about applications for an air traffic controller being available in braille!
> 
> 
> I am all for giving people with handicaps, or challenges, opportunities for jobs. BUT when it is a job like ATC, we have to think it through.


 Sounds like the qualifications they were looking for when I got out of the CAF Which was a Bilingual black indian female transvestite missing one limb


----------



## Velius (Jul 13, 2008)

heh heh.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 14, 2008)

Velius, stores are notorious for doing that. I love the "4 for $1" signs on cans of soup and stuff, and look at the normal price and its like $.25. I swear I found a supermarket that had that "sale", and the regular price was $.20. Yet people are too dumb to do the math.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2008)

well if your too dense to figure it out.....


----------



## Njaco (Jul 15, 2008)

how about the old classic.....

Why is it we drive on the Parkway and park in the driveway?


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 15, 2008)

Why is it still called a "building" once its been built?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2008)

Why isn't phonetic spelled like it sounds?


----------



## Velius (Jul 15, 2008)

Why is lemon sweetener made with artificial flavors and dishwashing fluid is made with real lemons?


----------



## rochie (Jul 15, 2008)

some from good old england, land of health and safety


----------



## <simon> (Jul 20, 2008)

Haha   

Great pictures you've got there!!

Found these on the internet somewhere


----------



## <simon> (Jul 20, 2008)

Also....

Speaking of health and safety...


----------



## <simon> (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry everyone, just wanted to share them!! lol


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2008)

ROTFLMFAO!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Things That Make You Think (How Crazy Life Is)

1. Give a person a fish and you feed them for a day; teach that person 
to use the Internet and they won't bother you for weeks. 

2. Some people are like Slinkies . . . not really good for anything, 
but you still can't help but smile when you see one tumble down the 
stairs. 

3. I read recipes the same way I read science fiction. I get to the end 
and I think, "Well, that's not going to happen." 

4. Health nuts are going to feel stupid someday, lying in hospitals 
dying of nothing. 

5. The other night I ate at a real family restaurant. Every table had 
an argument going. 

6. Have you noticed since everyone has a camcorder these days no 
one talks about seeing UFOs like they used to? 

7. According to a recent survey, men say the first thing they notice 
about a woman is their eyes, and women say the first thing they notice 
about men is they're a bunch of liars. 

8. Whenever I feel blue, I start breathing again. 

9. All of us could take a lesson from the weather. It pays no attention 
to criticism. 

10 Have you noticed that a slight tax increase costs you two hundred 
dollars and a substantial tax cut saves you thirty cents? 

11. In the 60's people took acid to make the world weird. Now the world 
is weird and people take Prozac to make it normal. 

12. Politics is supposed to be the second oldest profession. I have 
come to realize that it bears a very close resemblance to the first. 

13. There is a theory which states that if ever anybody discovers 
exactly what the Universe is for and why it is here, it will instantly 
disappear and be replaced by something even more bizarre and 
inexplicable. There is another theory which states that this has 
already happened. 

14. How is it one careless match can start a forest fire, but it takes 
a whole box to start a campfire? 

15. You read about all these terrorists-most of them came here legally, 
but they hung around on these expired visas, some for as long as 10-15 years. 
Now, compare that to Blockbuster: you're two days late with a video and 
those people are all over you. Let's put Blockbuster in 
charge of immigration.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 20, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> 15. You read about all these terrorists-most of them came here legally,
> but they hung around on these expired visas, some for as long as 10-15 years.
> Now, compare that to Blockbuster: you're two days late with a video and
> those people are all over you. Let's put Blockbuster in
> charge of immigration.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2008)

Great stuff Simon and Lucky...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2008)

Lucky, that is priceless!


----------

